# [SOLVED] Adobe Reader dla Gentoo

## Xywa

Witam,

Od kilku tygodni mam problem z odczytaniem plików pdf z mojego banku (przez lata było OK). Wygląda na to jakby najważniejsza część wyciągu była niewidzialna i nic nie moŋe zobaczyć. Są nagłówki, pare innych rzeczy ale główna treść nie istnieje (jest tylko szare tło pod).

Używam Okular wersji 0.9.5, mój bank twierdzi że powinienem używać Adobe Reader wersji powyżej 8.0.

Nie wiem co zrobić, bo nie mogę znaleźć Adobe Readera pod Gentoo, choć na stronie Adoba są binarki pod linuxa w wersji 9.3.2. Czy mam sciągnąć te binarki i je zainstalować? Będzie to działało po Gento? Czy może mam używać innego czytnika .pdf? Próbowalem otworzyć ten plik za pomocą Gimpa, ale tam też brakowało tekstu.

A może podczas ścigania .pdfa za pomocą Mozzilli coś śię źle generuje? Gdy próbuje wejść na stronę z wyciągami za pomocą Opery, podstrona zwyciągami się nie otwiera (jest komunikat: spróbuj później) - czyli działa to tylko na Mozilli. Nie chcę sprawdzać tego pod Windowsem, bo to w końcu konto bankowe.

Macie jakieś pomysły?Last edited by Xywa on Wed May 19, 2010 2:46 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## SlashBeast

Sprawdz przez google docs, jak tam zadziala to poszukaj moze innego readera pdfow, ja uzywam kpdf (z kde-sunset).

----------

## gnhorn

 *Xywa wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Nie wiem co zrobić, bo nie mogę znaleźć Adobe Readera pod Gentoo...

 

```
~ $ emerge -s acroread

Searching...    

[ Results for search key : acroread ]

[ Applications found : 2 ]

*  app-text/acroread

      Latest version available: 9.3.2

      Latest version installed: 9.3.2

      Size of files: 252,972 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.adobe.com/products/reader/

      Description:   Adobe's PDF reader

      License:       Adobe

*  media-fonts/acroread-asianfonts

      Latest version available: 9.1

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 61,241 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.adobe.com/products/acrobat/acrrasianfontpack.html

      Description:   Asian and Extended Language Font Packs used by Adobe Reader

      License:       Adobe

```

buduj z flagą nsplugin

----------

## Xywa

 *gnhorn wrote:*   

> buduj z flagą nsplugin

 

THX! Adobe daje rady, mam cały wyciąg z banku czytelny. Wielkie dzięki [SOLVED].

p.s. Czy istnieje opcja w emerge -s, tak żeby szukało słowa kluczowego także w opisie pakietu - np."adobe"? Dzięki temu sam bym sobie to znalazł i nie zawracał Wam głowy na forum.

----------

## dylon

 *Xywa wrote:*   

> 
> 
> p.s. Czy istnieje opcja w emerge -s, tak żeby szukało słowa kluczowego także w opisie pakietu - np."adobe"? Dzięki temu sam bym sobie to znalazł i nie zawracał Wam głowy na forum.

 

Lepiej uzyc eix.

----------

## gnhorn

 *Xywa wrote:*   

> 
> 
> p.s. Czy istnieje opcja w emerge -s, tak żeby szukało słowa kluczowego także w opisie pakietu - np."adobe"? Dzięki temu sam bym sobie to znalazł i nie zawracał Wam głowy na forum.

 

cytując man emerge

```

--search (-s)

              Searches for matches of the supplied string in the portage tree...

--searchdesc (-S)

              Matches the search string against the description field as well  as  the  package  name...

```

eix faktycznie będzie szybszy do takich operacji, ale ja jestem za leniwy do poznawania nowych narzędzi  :Smile: 

----------

## lazy_bum

 *gnhorn wrote:*   

>  *Xywa wrote:*   
> 
> p.s. Czy istnieje opcja w emerge -s, tak żeby szukało słowa kluczowego także w opisie pakietu - np."adobe"? Dzięki temu sam bym sobie to znalazł i nie zawracał Wam głowy na forum. 
> 
> cytując man emerge
> ...

 

Myślę, że eix można poznać szybciej niż emerge -S zmieli szukanie. Chyba, że coś się w tym temacie zmieniło… Jak ostatnio tego użyłem z ciekawości, to po ~kwadransie nadal mielił i przerwałem proces. (;

----------

